# Liquid Vitamins



## trapperwolves (Sep 11, 2011)

Does anyone have an opinion on using liquid vitamins for fish? Specifically I have seen a product called Vita Chem by Boyd Industries. Label lists many vitamins and claims to also aid in fin regeneration. 

If fish are doing fine is there any reason to supplement with liquid vitamins? Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Personally, I think vitamins in general are just ploys by big business to get more money. I don't even take them myself let alone give them to my fish. 

I think the biggest problem you would have if you wanted to give them to your fish would be getting the dosage just right. I know people who use vitamins in their home made goldfish food, but they monitor just how much each individual fish gets by hand feeding. If you're not in a position to do that, you could kill your fish. High concentrations of certain vitamins can kill. And whatever vitamins aren't used by the fish go to waste. So all in all, you'll waste a lot of money and possibly endanger the lives of your fish.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

I never heard of anyone or anything dying from an overdose of vitamins!
Most prepared foods have plenty of nutrition including vitamins so I'd steer clear of magic elixirs and snake oil treatments.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i agree with abbeysdad, however i use a product called selcon in saltwater ( not sure if it can be used in freshwater but do not see why not ) to pre-soak food from time to time with just a drop or two, i also make home made foods and add it to that. 

id suggest offering a few different types of foods maybe rotate by days on what it is you feed. maybe flakes one day, then frozen food the next then pellets the next and back to flakes. doing so will insure they get the nutrition they need. just remember not to overfeed, water quality effects health too!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 1, 2011)

I've heard of people making their own food and using a crushed up vitamin tab (human vitamin) in the mix. Never read of vitamin related deaths to fish or inverts. I do know you can get vitamin toxicity but really, you almost have to try to get toxic levels of vitamins in your body.


----------



## trapperwolves (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for your responses guys. Think I'll save my money on this product.


----------

